# NGD - Jackson JS32-7Q



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 2, 2013)

First NGD thread! So after a few complications with delivery my first ever seven-string guitar arrived today! Up until now I've borrowed a friend's Ibanez RG7321 which was pretty beat up. The pickups were not great, the neck binding had started to crack up, and several parts of hardware had begin to rust.

When looking at 7-stringers to buy I had first considered the Jackson Pro DKA7. I really liked the idea of a 26.5" scale with somewhat good pickups, a killswich, and locking tuners for approx. 759£. Also the white finish looked quite appeling. However, the estimated time for arrival was delayed in most european stores quite a few times, and the decision to buy the cheaper JS32-7Q and upgrading pickups and tuners was set in stone when Misha Mansoor from Periphery suddenly released his signature pickups from Bareknuckle one day after my birthday. They will be installed tomorrow along with some locking tuners and my 7-string future will be  .

Blurry cellphone pictures:
















Specifications:
Basswood body
Quilted maple veneer top
3-Piece Maple neck
26.5" scale length
Rosewood fretboard
24 Jumbo frets
12" to 16" compound radius
Stock strings: 09-56
Stock Jackson pickups and tuners
3-way switch
1 vol. 1 tone

One of the only imperfections there was to be found can be seen in the third picture, it's some kind of fragment next to the side dot on the 19:th fret. I can't get rid of it, but it's a minor flaw that's kinda forgiveable on such a cheap guitar. The second imperfection is a small ding on the back of the neck that's impossible to get on camera. Other than than that, the word "cheap" isn't anything that pops up in my head. The frets are leveled correctly, the neck is smooth and the pickups could've been worse. The heel isn't very important to me as i rarely play very demanding things on the upper frets. As for the strings they as expected felt quite floppy, 09-56 is in my eyes made for up-tuning rather than down, Drop Ab in my case. A pack of 11-49 plus a single 64 will be put on after the earlier mentioned upgrades are made. The intonation was pretty good except for the dropped string, which is understandable. After all I'm very happy with it and after said upgrades are finished that state of mind will increase.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## JoeuJGM (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, that looks even better than what I expected from the stock photos. I was considering pre-ordering one of these when I got my first 7 string a couple months ago(I think), but went with a used Ibanez I came across at half the price instead('cause I'm a cheap mother f**ker). I'm still considering their new 8 cheap string though... Anyways, HNGD! Enjoy the new axe!


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 2, 2013)

These things look killer - congrats man!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks really nice. Finish looks great.
Congrats! Can't wait to see her after the upgrades.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 3, 2013)

Beautiful finish! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Jackley (Oct 3, 2013)

Wondered what these would turn out like.

Glad to hear an honest review. HNGD!


----------



## enghell (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks nice. HNGD!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 4, 2013)

The upgrades are now complete! I can't believe how attractive this guitar is now.


----------



## Allealex (Oct 4, 2013)

This is such a beastly looking axe, can't believe it is THAT cheap


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Oct 4, 2013)

damn. looks awesome. hngd


----------



## Djentliman (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow. Gonna have to get my local music store to stock a couple of these. They are a big LTD and Jackson dealer. How would you say the headstock size is? It looks HUGE!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 4, 2013)

Djentliman said:


> How would you say the headstock size is? It looks HUGE!



Well, it's not the smallest I've ever seen, but the guitar still fits in my PRS SE cases (25" scale on those guitars). And headstock-tuners only becomes easier to attach with this size.


----------



## jfrey (Oct 4, 2013)

it would be perfect if you remove the mounting ring and fill the screwholes with woodgrains


----------



## keevre (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I am considering making a few upgrades to this guitar and I'm looking for advice


For now I was just thinking about changing the bridge pickup since the neck pickup don't sound that bad in my opinion 

I was thinking about changing for the bridge pickup DiMarzio DP 702 BK which was kinda cheap (77) or should I spend more on a Crunchlab or EMG 707 or 81?

And can someone point me good and preferably thick strings?


----------



## lobotom (Oct 26, 2013)

Seybsnilksz said:


> The upgrades are now complete! I can't believe how attractive this guitar is now.
> 
> View attachment 35664
> 
> ...



F'ing cool!


----------



## Eviga (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats and HNGD! Beautiful guitar


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 27, 2013)

keevre said:


> Hey guys, I am considering making a few upgrades to this guitar and I'm looking for advice
> 
> 
> For now I was just thinking about changing the bridge pickup since the neck pickup don't sound that bad in my opinion
> ...



Either of the Dimarzios would probably be a good upgrade if you're on a tight budget.

About the strings, what is your tuning?


----------



## AstonAston (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks very nice, now I want to hear some sounds.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm currently making a demo in which I happen to use this guitar. It will probably be up sometime later this year.


----------



## keevre (Oct 27, 2013)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Either of the Dimarzios would probably be a good upgrade if you're on a tight budget.
> 
> About the strings, what is your tuning?


Drop A and Drop G


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 28, 2013)

keevre said:


> Drop A and Drop G



I tune just in between, drop Ab. For that I use 11-64. Perhaps 11-65 or similar would work if you're alternating between the tunings. As far as I know you'll have to buy a six string set and a separate 65 on top.


----------



## carcass (Nov 11, 2013)

happy NGD!!! really reat looking guitar and after your upgrade it is real beast /,,/ I have one question .. I am considering to buy this guitar, but I would like to tune it down to F#, my idea is to buy 8 string set, ditch the e string and tune the guitar to F#-B-E-A-D-f#-b .. do you think that this particular model tan hold such tuning?


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Nov 12, 2013)

carcass said:


> happy NGD!!! really reat looking guitar and after your upgrade it is real beast /,,/ I have one question .. I am considering to buy this guitar, but I would like to tune it down to F#, my idea is to buy 8 string set, ditch the e string and tune the guitar to F#-B-E-A-D-f#-b .. do you think that this particular model tan hold such tuning?



In that case I think expanding the nut slots a bit would be a good idea, and perhaps a 13-56 string set with a single 70 would also work? I don't know if it would be cheaper though.


----------



## carcass (Nov 12, 2013)

Seybsnilksz said:


> In that case I think expanding the nut slots a bit would be a good idea, and perhaps a 13-56 string set with a single 70 would also work? I don't know if it would be cheaper though.



I dont mind expanding the nut, I am worried about the neck, if it wont be very much pressure .. I believe that with right strings is should be just fine, bud I am not sure .. which is in the end the reason I asked


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 12, 2013)

Seybsnilksz said:


> I tune just in between, drop Ab. For that I use 11-64. Perhaps 11-65 or similar would work if you're alternating between the tunings. As far as I know you'll have to buy a six string set and a separate 65 on top.



the ernieball 8 string pack with the 10-64 works fine for me in drop Ab. i just toss the 70 out or save it for my 8 string.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 19, 2013)

Got one this week end too. Very good quality and good basis for modding.
Will mod with
Black tape binding
Sentient/NAzgul but with chrome poles
Locking tuners
And wondering abour a hipshot 7 fixed bridge 0,175. From what I measured and checked , it seems to be ok.Screwholes, dimension etc...


----------



## DaZoner (Nov 19, 2013)

manu80 said:


> Got one this week end too. Very good quality and good basis for modding.
> Will mod with
> Black tape binding
> Sentient/NAzgul but with chrome poles
> ...


I was thinking of throwing the same pickups in mine as well. Any idea how they would sound in a Basswood body guitar like this?


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 20, 2013)

manu80 said:


> And wondering abour a hipshot 7 fixed bridge 0,175. From what I measured and checked , it seems to be ok.Screwholes, dimension etc...



im waiting on a js22-7 for modding purposes and am also very interested if a hipshot will fit?


----------



## manu80 (Nov 20, 2013)

give me a week and I'll tell you (for the pups)


----------



## manu80 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've printed the hipshot 7 size 1 (as the pdf they're giving on their site) and it looks good to me. Screws location, height etc...still not 100¨sure about the string holes at the back of the guitar but it seems ok. Only way to oknow for sure is to buy one...maybe next month,I'm done this month with the guitar ands pups.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 21, 2013)

the hell with it, ordered a hipshot this morning.
Will see if it fits. Otherwise, it will be FS on the forum


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Dec 28, 2013)

Hear it in action! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...new-song-jackson-js32-7q-bkp-juggernauts.html


----------



## zapan250 (Mar 7, 2014)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Hear it in action! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...new-song-jackson-js32-7q-bkp-juggernauts.html



Thx man, now i'll have to explain my Gf why i bought this guitar.

Btw, what is your current pick up, and what kind of music do you play ?

Thx


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Apr 9, 2014)

Dude this guitar looks fantastic. May I ask you something? I'm in between this one and a discontinued Schecter Demon 7 FR. The problem is, I'm not sure if I want a 7 string hence I want to change tunings and all that.
How's the neck? The top is very flashy or is more subtle? How's the neck join and the access to the last frets? The problem with that Schecter is that they say the access for the last two frets is not really great. 
Also, a very important question: the neck is finished, or it's natural wood? Or it's matte finnish?
Do I really have to change the bridge or it's cool like that? Thanks man, and I love your guitar!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 10, 2014)

zapan250 said:


> Thx man, now i'll have to explain my Gf why i bought this guitar.
> 
> Btw, what is your current pick up, and what kind of music do you play ?
> 
> Thx



With this one I play mostly Periphery stuff, and I'm trying to come up with my own stuff sometimes as well. As it say in the link I have Bareknuckle Juggernauts in the guitar, and they work fantasticly!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 10, 2014)

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Dude this guitar looks fantastic. May I ask you something? I'm in between this one and a discontinued Schecter Demon 7 FR. The problem is, I'm not sure if I want a 7 string hence I want to change tunings and all that.
> How's the neck? The top is very flashy or is more subtle? How's the neck join and the access to the last frets? The problem with that Schecter is that they say the access for the last two frets is not really great.
> Also, a very important question: the neck is finished, or it's natural wood? Or it's matte finnish?
> Do I really have to change the bridge or it's cool like that? Thanks man, and I love your guitar!



I'm not too picky about necks, and I think it has some type of thin coating on it. You won't get stuck with your hands if they're sweaty. The top is very nice looking, pretty much as you see on the pictures. I can indeed use the last frets without much trouble, although I don't play any technical solos, so I won't use those frets a lot. Do you mean adjusting the bridge according to tuning and string gauges?


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Apr 10, 2014)

No, what I like about Floyds is the tunning stability, but changing the strings and adjusting and changing the tuning takes a shitload of time imho. Thanks for the reply! I think I'll get this one as soon as possible! How are the stock pickups, by the way?


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 10, 2014)

They are ok I guess. I didn't have too much time to try them out, but they'll shurely do if you aren't up for expensive pickups. The Juggernauts did cost alsmost as much as the guitar itself


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks bro, I was thinking about swapping some EMG 707s. I'm tempted by the Aftermath set, or the Nazgul-Sentient set, but I reeeally suck at soldering.


----------



## zahidskateboards (Mar 27, 2015)

How is the neck on this guitar? I have an Ibanez RG7321 but im considering this guitar for Drop A. I really like the feel of the RG thin necks.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 28, 2015)

Not as thin as the RGs, but very comfortable and nice shape. 

You could also try the Ibanez RGDs, as they're also 26,5" scale, and probably the same thin necks you like. The current production line of RGDs is a little more expensive, but you may find older and more reasonably priced ones.


----------



## weirdoku (Mar 28, 2015)

Gaaaah. I have passed over this guitar so may times and coming across it again here. I want a longer scale guitar just to see what it's about. This looks like a great modding platform but it's just the square heel and pickup rings putting me off. The price is just so damn tempting though!!!!


----------

